# CV Questions



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Q: Do you put your date of birth on your CV ? 

Q2: Do you put the full references on your CV ?


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

I've never seen either of those on an academic CV before. But, for a different kind of CV, maybe both?
Curriculum Vitae Samples


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes and no. Why?


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

WickedQueen said:


> Yes and no. Why?


Cause I wanted to know!


Shall I include it on my CV?


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Since you're an old man, I think you should put your full references. Old man with no reference is not cool. :tongue:


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

I dont know how it is in the US but here putting your date of birth could be a cause of discrimination. As for reference I usually write reference on demand or something.

Anyway what do I know about finding jobs :sad:


----------



## anon (Oct 19, 2009)

Didn't put d.o.b on CV and only 2 references, not all of them


----------

